# I have orange-lensed goggles



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

what would be a good lens color to compliment these so i could have goggles suitable for all light conditions?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a pair of smith goggles that have a lens in them called sensor mirror. Its a faint purple of yellow color. I know thats a vague description but they are amazing in low light. They are my only pair and they rock except when its really bright and sunny. Thats where orange ones would coming handy. Check out the smith prodigy they have that lens. 
Hope that helps.


----------

